# Black Sand or White Sand for Jack Dempsey's?



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm trying to decide on which sand to get for my Jack Dempsey tank, it's come down to black or white. I'd like to know what people think make their Dempsey's colors show better? Does anyone know what color they have in the wild? I'm guessing more of a dark color since they're so dark, and because of them living in murky slow moving rivers... etc.


 Can't wait to hear what people seem to like more...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

seeing as the personality they have i think it doesnt matter what colour, they should be the main attraction not the substrate, enjoy the fish for the charachter they are


----------



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

Of course! I'm just wondering if they turn pale with white sand or dark with dark sand, anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the darker the surroundings , the better..it helps them to comfortable and show their best colors..


----------



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, it seems like it would be more natural for them.


----------

